# Making first purchase this weekend, a P30!



## PeepMyPistol (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm planning on my making my first handgun purchase this weekend, I'm really excited. I've decided on an HK P30 (9mm). There are a few things now that I'm starting to second guess now and I'm just looking for some opinions/advice/input blah blah blah...

Here is what I can't decide between:
1. Saftey or no saftey (leaning towards no saftey)

2. DAO trigger (if I do I would most likely go with the lem variant) or the DA/SA variant.

Here are some facts: 

this will be my FIRST handgun (I have no experience except some rental time and a sh*t ton of research)
I will use it for some carry once I'm comfortable
I will use it mostly at the range and obviously for home protection

Thanks guys!

Also, I'm going to want to shoot right away so, from your experience, is there any specific round the P30 likes best?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably opt for the LEM, I've been set on the P30LS for a while, but at SHOT show I spent more time fiddling with a LEM equipped HK45 and fell in love. I recently acquired a HK45 V1 (DA/SA or Cocked & Locked with safety) and will probably covert it to the LEM and that's coming from a 1911 shooter that favors a thumb safety.

As for ammo, I don't think I've heard of anything the P30 won't digest.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I really like the P30. Sweet gun with great ergo's. The variant 1 light LEM would be a good choice. I am not a big fan of manual external safeties on DA/SA guns. I just don't think they are necessary unless it is SAO and carried cocked and locked.


----------

